
The MIT Press and UC Berkeley Launch Rapid Reviews: Covid-19 - MindGods
http://news.mit.edu/2020/mit-press-and-uc-berkeley-launch-rapid-reviews-covid-19-0629
======
MindGods
> Rapid Reviews: COVID-19 (RR:C19), an open access, rapid-review overlay
> journal that will accelerate peer review of Covid-19-related research and
> deliver real-time, verified scientific information that policymakers and
> health leaders can use.

> Using artificial intelligence tools, a global team will identify promising
> scholarship in preprint repositories, commission expert peer reviews, and
> publish the results on an open access platform in a completely transparent
> process.

> There is an urgent need to validate — or debunk — the rapidly growing volume
> of Covid-19-related manuscripts on preprint servers.

